# Baby Ragamuffin Pictures! 23 days old



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

First off...I apologize for how many pictures I'm posting...I widdled them down the best I could...but dangit, the kittens were just TOO cute today!!

They are getting into that CUTE mobility stage! They are walking pretty good now, love to play and wrestle, they all LOVE to be petted, held, and TUMMY RUBS! hehe They are too sweet and too much fun!

First off, group pictures!

















Now for individual pictures!

Leia

































Naboo

























Obi

































Padmé

































Skywalker


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

I want one!!! Oh they are sooo precious!!! :heart :luv :love2


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

i love group pictures! the first one is sooo cute


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*ROFL hey JJ! Nice to see you here too.

Your kitties are adorable  *


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awwww I want all of them! I'll trade Stix!!! :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

OMG they are soooo cute!!! 








Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

I sense a pattern in your naming scheme.  Very cute kittens.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Someone is a Star Wars fan :lol: *


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

i think you should post more pictures of them playing together


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sweet, sweet kittens!! I love the little striped tails. :luv


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Stanky said:


> OMG they are soooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to keep them all, but alas nope. They aren't "technically" mine, my friend, Kate, is the actual breeder (on paper) so, they are technically her kittens, I'm just raising them. I do get to keep one though, the rest she'll sell to people she feels are good matches.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hahaha, gotta love the names! If there was another boy, I'd suggest "Chewie"  

SOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I want one too! Love the baby chair too. Can I have one pleeeeease with a cherry on top :?:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

They are sooooooooooooooooo cute  
Luv the cat chair 8)


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh my goodness, they are getting way to precious! You don't have to bother sending Padmé back to Kate.... just send him directly to me! :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

JJ, I just checked my email but I need to post in here as well. I love Padme too...she is such a heartbreaker. Is she going to have a star right on her head or is that just clever tabby markings? Leia is also a looker -- she looks like she's going to have a little lightning stripe right across her left eye. The real question is....have you decided which one you aren't sending back to Kate?  Are Padme and Naboo still going to the same person?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> JJ, I just checked my email but I need to post in here as well. I love Padme too...she is such a heartbreaker. Is she going to have a star right on her head or is that just clever tabby markings? Leia is also a looker -- she looks like she's going to have a little lightning stripe right across her left eye. The real question is....have you decided which one you aren't sending back to Kate?  Are Padme and Naboo still going to the same person?


Padmé will have a little star on her head of white. SO adorable!! Yep, Leia's gonna have a white blaze next to her eye. She is going to look SO much like her grandma Mercedes!!

Padmé and Naboo will be going to a home together. They are thinking of changing their names to Kalena and Kylie.

as to who I'm keeping, it's between Leia and Obi!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know how you are going to choose, but when you tell me that Leia will look like Cedes, that would make it a WHOLE lot easier for me. I have been in love with her from the moment I saw her. Kate has my favorite cats, and as you know already, you have two of them!  Dreamer was the reason I got so into Muffins in the first place.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

I Love, Love, Love!!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

omg! and you named them all after starwars!! RIGHT ON!

They are sooooooooooooo beautiful and their momma...she's so beautiful and looks so content feeding them.

are you keeping them or giving/selling them away?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Excuse me for butting in...the mama actually belongs to a friend of hers who breeds in Ohio. The stud was from JJ's house, and Brown kitty just stayed with her to have the babies, the original breeder let JJ raise the litter. They are all going to other homes except one. 

I couldn't help replying to your post mostly because your cat in your signature looks strikingly like my boy Jack. I've seen other black smokes -- but none ghost tabby markings as vivid as Jack's. Yours is a beauty -- you should post pictures!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Excuse me for butting in...the mama actually belongs to a friend of hers who breeds in Ohio. The stud was from JJ's house, and Brown kitty just stayed with her to have the babies, the original breeder let JJ raise the litter. They are all going to other homes except one.
> 
> I couldn't help replying to your post mostly because your cat in your signature looks strikingly like my boy Jack. I've seen other black smokes -- but none ghost tabby markings as vivid as Jack's. Yours is a beauty -- you should post pictures!


Yep, Julie's right about the baby situation. I'd LOVE to keep them all..but I couldn't afford to buy 'em all! :lol: Padmé and Naboo are going to a home together in Ohio.


----------

